# Emotes/Emojis/Emoticons



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 24, 2015)

How often do you use them and what kind?

I try to limit them because I feel like overuse of 'xD' and '' might be annoying and stupid to people, despite that though sometimes messages of communication seem so lifeless without a hypothetical facial expression to go with the written content so I'll often end up sending a lot of different kinds.

Most people  will use the common '' and '' 

Then there's 'xD' ':V' ':3' 

Then there are the people that have learned the use of weeaboo vertical emotes such as '^_^' 'owo' '>w<' '-_-' 'o3o' and such...

I've picked up a lot of strange ones in my emoticon archive, I've started using ':V' a lot thanks to this website and ':3c' thanks to the internet generally'

What's your attitude on these and which ones do you use often?


----------



## Nobel (Jun 24, 2015)

I really don't use them but when I do them I only use 3 of them which are ( :/  xD ). I'm usually not on the internet because I would normally have a busy schedule but I have a lot of free time now since it's summer but when July comes I'm back to being busy again.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 24, 2015)

I really like using emojis now, as I can finally get an idea of what kind of emotion is being displayed when I'm talking to someone. A good balanced use is fine by me. I used to use the basics but now I've started using :3 , ;3 , and ^_^ and I love them! Other times though I'll do things like putting an * around certain actions such as *giggles* *frowns* *smiles* as a way to get a certain emotion across


----------



## Drexel97 (Jun 24, 2015)

I rarely use emojis, I say "haha" WAY to much, I don't even realize I do it!


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't overuse emoticons as much as I used to. But I'm gradually becoming addicted to puns. Not much better LOL...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 24, 2015)

:-* (^_-) B-)  ^o^ 
So apparently my tablet keyboard I have installed has emoticons I have never touched. I use emoticons seldomly, and I have no iPhone to use emojis on.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 24, 2015)

áƒš(Ìâ—‰â—žà±ªâ—Ÿâ—‰â€µáƒš) MOTEEKAAAWNS~!

But really, I don't use 'em that much. Only when it's appropriate or funny.
Only when I find it appropriate or funny.

;p  and  get the most mileage. Also, I find this forum's tongue emote subpar:  looks more like an open mouth.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 25, 2015)

I use "-.-" a lot, because people piss me off.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2015)

I use the hell out of emojis when I'm talking to people I know. I also use :/ a lot
And then I picked up  from my best friend because he uses it a lot

I only use :v and :3c on these forums. Mostly because they don't really mean anything anywhere else


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 25, 2015)

If I see someone use a lame mobile iPhone Android wide-eyed smiley emoji, it's a -10 roll modifier to all charisma checks.

Emoticons are okay. But unless that emoji is aesthetically UNSTUPID, settle for the sideways punctuation, please. The forum smileys are okay because they've been around probably since the late 90's and they're simple.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 25, 2015)

It's a mystery Ê…Ê•â€¢á´¥â€¢Ê”Êƒ


----------



## Amiir (Jun 25, 2015)

I used to use them a lot but I limited their usage now. Good riddance, it's annoying when emoticons and shit are overused


----------



## Traven V (Jun 25, 2015)

I like using them. I've met/read about people that think it's annoying and stupid though and it made me weary to use them but then I've come across people that use them all the time. So I've decided just to go with what I like  XD


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 25, 2015)

Ehhhhh, I don't really like them much. It seems like they're meant to make the user seem cute or clever and it usually fails. Although, :V has proven to be useful on this site at least.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2015)

I only use XD


----------

